# Eternity Fallen (New band from Long Island)



## Shadowspecced (Jul 26, 2011)

I really didn't know where to put this, but it's not my band. I found these guys locally and they're seriously awesome, and absolutely something I can see this forum community liking. I'm just gonna link the album review I wrote on amazon, there's samples and stuff on amazon, and the album is available for download on there for $5, here's the amazon link.

Amazon.com: Changes: Eternity Fallen: Music

and here's my review

With all the music that's coming out today due to the advancements in self promotion, local studios, and distribution of your product, it's harder now than ever to stay innovative while still writing well structured, catchy, sincere music.

This band does just that, and they do it well.

The opening track "Epitaph" is extremely driving, the groove oriented rhythm's and sing-along chorus give you a really good taste of what the band is capable of as musicians and songwriters. The song is rhythmically awesome, the bass and drums are a real standout here, while still maintaining great layered guitar parts and catchy vocal melodies, all of which is preformed phenomenally by every artist in the band.

Track number two is a real standout to me, and a personal favorite. "Sleepwalk" delivers powerful vocals as well as extremely strong, blood pumping rhythms with a chorus you can't get out of your head. Really just showcases what good musicianship, excellent songwriting, and a good production structure can do.

The third track "Dead & Cold" is an absolutely huge song. It's probably the most simple of all the tracks on the album, and even though it's been said a million times, less really is more sometimes. This is the song that the second it comes on the radio you're gonna wanna crank it up and roll down your windows.

The self titled track comes fourth in the track listing, I feel it's exactly where it belongs. This song slows everything down, and is much more mellow then anything else on the rest of the album, and it's main chord progression is on acoustic guitar. The vocal melodies are very well written, but the execution is very emotional and from the heart, in the best possible way. A big standout from the rest of the album, providing a welcomed change of pace, and doing it perfectly. An awesome song.

The fifth track "A Distant Awakening" kicks it back into high gear and is one of the fastest overall tracks on the album. This song is incredibly heavy, while still retaining the very dynamic, well played, and well written parts that are prominent throughout the album. This song probably has the most stand-out keyboard part on the whole album, and it really adds alot to the song and keeps everything interesting, and it does all of this while still staying very heavy. Particularly great chorus on this track too. 

So bottom line, buy the album, you'll be happy you did. 

It's nothing you've ever heard before, while at the same time being enjoyable to anybody from the biggest death metal elitist you know, to a fan of modern hard rock, all the way to someone listening to mostly pop. It's really hard not to connect with this album and love every minute of it, every time you put it on.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I really believe everything I wrote and it's definitely at least worth checking out guys, it's great music. I'm sure plenty of people on here will enjoy it.

They have a myspace, and facebook, and all the stuff too if you wanna look for them.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Aug 1, 2011)

Bump! Check these guys out! going to see them tomorrow =)


----------



## Shadowspecced (Sep 1, 2011)

BUMP, many shows lined up in my area, I'll be at a couple. Definitely worth checking out guys!


----------

